# Having Trouble Getting To EN World Today?



## ShadoWWW (Mar 5, 2015)

I coudn't display the EnWorld few days ago, but recently it was OK.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 5, 2015)

I had trouble viewing from my PC, however my phone was still OK. I ended up updating my browser and then it started working normally again. That might have been just enough time for the webheads to fix stuff on their side though.


----------



## Turelim (Mar 5, 2015)

Seems like a Redirection issue with the server.
if you type http://enworld.org the server redirects you to the landing page, but if you use http://www.enworld.org instead you can enter as always to this site.


----------



## barasawa (Mar 5, 2015)

I just used my stored shortcut, so I hadn't even noticed the issue.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 5, 2015)

i was able to access from work. seems it wasn't blocked by my firewall as a gambling site today. no problem going to here or CM. none at all.


----------



## DaveyJones (Mar 6, 2015)

diaglo said:


> i was able to access from work. seems it wasn't blocked by my firewall as a gambling site today. no problem going to here or CM. none at all.




still not blocked by firewall. and still accessible from work. 

did something change to get rid of the "gaming" moniker? firewall at work until this week was treating "gaming" as code for gambling.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2015)

It's working for me again.


----------

